
Study finds work gender quotas weed out incompetent workers and inefficiencies - Geekette
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/workplace-gender-quotas-incompetence-efficiency-business-organisations-london-school-economics-lse-a7797061.html
======
Chris2048
According to the comments, income is used to represent income?

